
Buddy: Powerful Git Hosting with Continuous Delivery Tools - flz
https://buddy.works/
======
tweekovsky
I use Buddy for several months and it is brilliant. Git hosting + delivery +
code review - so fresh so clean :)

------
sztwiorok
nice

